# Cost & Quality of CoverAll Arenas



## sillybunny11486

I rode in one for a few years while boarding in Harrisburg, at school. They were great, you didnt really need alot of extra lighting, even at night. The only think I didnt like is how loud it was. There was an echo, so rain and snow sound soo loud. My mare was traumatized from snow sliding off the roof the second winter there. It sounded like a zipper noise, times a million. I couldnt really ride her in there anymore after that. Even after several low key rides, and turning her out in there for a few hours for a few weeks. The weird this is she dosent really get spooked ever.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I don't know the price as I have never bought one, but we ride in one and I love it. I remember it being pretty warm in the winter, but we always rode outside. I imagine if you opened the doors, it wouldn't be too bad. 
It's really bright and open, and pretty warm too. Only downfall like silly bunny mentioned is when the snow falls off...scares the crap out of my horse every time he hears it.


----------



## StormyBlues

We are planning on getting one. It doesn't snow much here, and if it does it's like a micro meter, LOL! We do get an ice or two everynow and again. I am REALLY looking forward to getting one because I have no arena as of right now...


----------



## my2geldings

Contact them and get a quote. We looked into them years ago for our property because they are not considered permanent buildings. What we were told was a general quote of $130,000 for a small 60 by 120 arena. 

Your location and the amount of work that's needed to get the ground ready for installation is what will change the cost of the whole thing. Just give them a quote and they can send someone down to your place and give you an estimate.


----------



## sillybunny11486

> We are planning on getting one. It doesn't snow much here, and if it does it's like a micro meter, LOL! We do get an ice or two everynow and again. I am REALLY looking forward to getting one because I have no arena as of right now...


But you will also have to worry about rain. So if you have a spooky horse I wouldnt recomend it.

A boarding facility I use alot has the structure ready to be assembled but they've been waiting on the permit for years.


----------



## StormyBlues

Yeah, Geof the saint is so spooky, lol! It doesn't rain alot here, but when it does, it pours! lol


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Yes the noise is the only thing. I have never built one - only ridden in one.
Otherwise, they are fine and easy enough to install lights from. Just make sure you put kick boards up!


----------



## StormyBlues

^thanks, I'll remeber that


----------

